# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Подборка ДТП - Аварии снятые на видеорегистратор

## JAHolper

Предлагаю подборку ДТП, снятых на видеорегистратор и тщательно обработанных mxurkb.
Кстати, благодаря YouTube я стал пристёгиваться и ездить более внимательно. 

Водители, будьте предельно внимательны и вежливы на дороге. Помните, что из-за вашей глупости могут пострадать не только ваши близкие, но и ВЫ! 


Подборка постоянно пополняется, следите за плейлистом.
Будьте бдительны. И не спешите, а то успеете. =)

----------


## Droplya

очуметь просто.....

----------


## mixa3

Водила сбивает семью с ребенком.

----------


## гость

ДТПшечка. Камаз против нивы. Выпуск 2.

----------


## mixa3

Джип сбил девочку.

----------


## JAHolper

Подборка ДТП от vellikin valera.
Аварии, снятые на видеорегистратор.
Все выпуски одним плей-листом.

----------


## mixa3

Фура врезалась в гаишников.

----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------


## mixa3



----------

